# Stars that Age Badly



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/stars-age-badly-gallery-1.34252

Yeah, she's got low miles, but the they were put on a quarter mile at a time.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 10, 2013)

The majority of the shots were of stars from the 70's and 80's and they were showing shots from 30-35 years ago, unless they are vamps or something of course they are gonna age...my two cents


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2013)

OMG...Joan Van Ark looks like a furreal ghost in her "after" picture.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> The majority of the shots were of stars from the 70's and 80's and they were showing shots from 30-35 years ago, unless they are vamps or something of course they are gonna age...my two cents


As per the title, they didn't just age, they aged badly. Hard living, poor choices, and/or bad surgery take these beyond normal aging wear and tear.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2013)

Why isn't Lindsay Lohan on that list?

(I can't actually open the article, but I assume she isn't there, yet).


----------



## willsee (Jan 10, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> Why isn't Lindsay Lohan on that list?
> 
> (I can't actually open the article, but I assume she isn't there, yet).


She's the first one


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2013)

HA!! Really? Excellent.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

I figured the Olsen twins would be on it...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2013)

HFS! What timing! About an hour ago I was listening to some goold ole Smashing Pumpkins (circa 1997) and thought, where is she now? By "she", I mean D'arcy. I always thought she was rock star hotness and all. :wub:












So I went on the interwebz and Googled "D'arcy"...

Oh... my... God...

F*ck...






:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Devon, from Billy Idol's Cradle of Love video has aged well.

/&gt;http://clarotalent.net/2012/01/betsy-lynn-george/


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I figured the Olsen twins would be on it...


x2

Some of those pictures were pretty unfair as the people seemed to just age (not necessarily badly) like "screech" or Bonaduce...and comparing Bridget Bardot's face from sex kitten of the 50/60's (say her 20's) to her curent octogenarian self is just wrong.

Lohan really has beat herself to crap.


----------



## Supe (Jan 10, 2013)

Aubrey O'Day and Pam Anderson are still hot, but Holy Manilow! They grafted a chipmunk onto his face!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2013)

Lindsey Lohan used to look f-ing hot. It's bad when even Playboy couldn't make her look good...


----------



## csb (Jan 10, 2013)

They are missing this guy:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Lindsey Lohan used to look f-ing hot.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 11, 2013)

What was she in that pic, 14 years old?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

A coworker said she was 17. Beats me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 11, 2013)

She was probably the hottest about the time she was in the Herbie movie. According to wikipedia, she would have been 19 at the time of it's release (2005).


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Jan 11, 2013)

That list is stupid for the most part. Some of the older "stars" are just older or slightly heavier due to many years gone by. Apparently they don't think that should happen to stars.

On the other hand, they are ripping some of the younger stars for getting plastic surgery to keep their looks. Which is it?

There are definitely some people on there that deserve a "WTF happened to them" comment.


----------

